
Ask HN: How to make this Net Neutrality simulation better? - kvanderd
I made a net neutrality simulation - what could make this better and&#x2F;or more accurate?<p>I just left the hair salon and of the 15+ people in the salon only one had even heard of Net Neutrality (I live in San Francisco)!<p>I want to create this simulation so people can experience what is at stake.<p>Thank You<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;net.codetocanvas.com&#x2F;
======
sysdyne
EME is supported by the same companies that support net neutrality. Is there
something amiss? Hypocrites much?

------
kvanderd
I am going to be making updates to this all day. Any suggestions are
appreciated.

